# A few new additions



## IanG (Feb 15, 2021)

Going through a bad spell, my wife had a major stroke  nearly a month ago, there's underlying  severe heart failure, it was a shock but nut totqlly unespected.

So a 6.5x9 Patent Etui, a Ross combinable lens, a really nice CZJ 135mm f4 Sonnar for my Praktinas. ad some BJP Aunals and a 1924 Alamanac.

Oh I I think I've bought a erra 

Photos will follow when I get settled . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 15, 2021)

Goodness... praying for you and your wife!


----------

